# What if there is Golden Sun 4 in 3DS or future nintendo game system?



## bradzx (Jul 13, 2013)

I did look up some research about Golden Sun series and I notice some of them said MIGHT be new Golden Sun on 3DS. I didn't pass Dark Dawn yet. If they might will release Golden Sun 4, then what is penny of your thought? My thought, I will be happy to get it somehow and love to see new chapter of Golden Sun. Also I notice something missing about Dark Dawn. I notice 5 characters that didn't tell who is their wife or husband. How did they get kid if there is nothing to tell about mother or father?


Look at the picture below here.








You can see ? mark on it. Which mean, this game in Dark Dawn didn't tell who is it. So it might have chance for Golden Sun 4 to tell about family and see who are they mother or father.

So tell me your thought about this picture or Golden Sun 4.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 14, 2013)

bradzx said:


> How did they get kid if there is nothing to tell about mother or father?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 14, 2013)

We all know that Jenna is Matthew's mother.
And there's a high chance Piers could be Amiti's father.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 14, 2013)

Ace Overclocked said:


> We all know that Jenna is Matthew's mother.
> And there's a high chance Piers could be Amiti's father.


If it is true, then why they didn't mention in game?   That make people get confuse easily if they didn't tell or mention it.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 14, 2013)

bradzx said:


> If it is true, then why they didn't mention in game? That make people get confuse easily if they didn't tell or mention it.


 
I'm pretty sure they did mention it in game, and in GS1/2 they focused on Isaac and Jenna's romance quite a bit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 14, 2013)

Because a loose end in a story immediately means there's going to be a sequel. That, and it's not like there aren't any famous stories about orphans who did not know who their parents were... or stories where introducing the parents just wouldn't benefit the overall plot. 

The way I see it, there's definitely going to be a Golden Sun sequel at some point, but the _"when"_ is only up to Nintendo and Camelot.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 14, 2013)

Ace Overclocked said:


> I'm pretty sure they did mention it in game, and in GS1/2 they focused on Isaac and Jenna's romance quite a bit.


Really? Damn, I need replay. Lol. Wait, say what?! How come that I didn't notice between Jenna and Isaac?



Foxi4 said:


> Because a loose end in a story immediately means there's going to be a sequel. That, and it's not like there aren't any famous stories about orphans who did not know who their parents were... or stories where introducing the parents just wouldn't benefit the overall plot.
> 
> The way I see it, there's definitely going to be a Golden Sun sequel at some point, but when is only up to Nintendo and Camelot.


Like I said, I didn't pass Dark Dawn so I don't know what kind ending they have to tell.  But I will see it myself in the ending.   Yeah, you are right.  Nintendo and Camelot have a choice to decision.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 14, 2013)

bradzx said:


> Really? Damn, I need replay. Lol. Wait, say what?! How come that I didn't notice between Jenna and Isaac?


 
I guess you didn't pay much attention and just spent your time button mashing


----------



## bradzx (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh I do read. But if I play again and again, I just do skipping because I know what happen.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 14, 2013)

Forget the parents. I'm hoping the new Golden Sun introduces a new Golden Son.


----------

